# Solved: IE 7 has hijack infection



## Russel-II (Jul 7, 2007)

I am helping my daughter fix a problem on her PC system. I have reviewed several posts about IE 7 being hijacked. When I enter a URL the URL is changed and she is sent to another URL. I looked at the IE7->View->GOTO and I see the URL I entered, then a "Hijack", "Jump" and then off to some other URL.

This system has McGaffee, SpyHunter and SpySweeper. I have run them all and cleaned up some cookies and other bad infections.

It looks like to clean up the hijack infection is more than I know what to do. I have seen several posts from your site giving very detailed instructions about the steps to take and these are steps I know how to perform. However, it looks like each infection is unique to some extent and requires collecting data on that system. So I am ready to begin if there is someone to help.


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

*Click here* to download *HJTInstall.exe*

Save *HJTInstall.exe* to your desktop.
Doubleclick on the *HJTInstall.exe* icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis* . 
Click on *Install*.
It will create a HijackThis icon on the desktop.
Once installed, it will launch *Hijackthis*.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijackthis fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## Russel-II (Jul 7, 2007)

Log file as requested:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 3:24:02 PM, on 7/7/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\eMachines Bay Reader\shwiconem.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\fxredir.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Canon\MULTIP~1\MPTBox.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WALGRE~1\WALGRE~1\data\Xtras\mssysmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\acsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\KHAL\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\HackerWatch\HWAPI.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcpromgr.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\redirsvc\redirsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SSU.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - c:\program files\mcafee\virusscan\scriptcl.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunKistEM] "C:\Program Files\eMachines Bay Reader\shwiconem.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [monitr32] "C:\Program Files\Canon\MultiPASS4\monitr32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [fxredir] C:\WINDOWS\System32\fxredir.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPTBox] C:\PROGRA~1\Canon\MULTIP~1\MPTBox.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiteAdvisor] "C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpyHunter] "C:\Program Files\Enigma Software Group\SpyHunter\SpyHunter.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PhotoShow Deluxe Media Manager] C:\PROGRA~1\WALGRE~1\WALGRE~1\data\Xtras\mssysmgr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.emachines.com
O16 - DPF: {6A344D34-5231-452A-8A57-D064AC9B7862} (Symantec Download Manager) - https://webdl.symantec.com/activex/symdlmgr.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{826AEB56-9085-44C5-B061-9FD59EA6D3FD}: NameServer = 85.255.113.115,85.255.112.12
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.113.115 85.255.112.12
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.113.115 85.255.112.12
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\acsd.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee E-mail Proxy (Emproxy) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\McAfee\EmProxy\emproxy.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee HackerWatch Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\HackerWatch\HWAPI.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Update Manager (mcmispupdmgr) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Protection Manager (mcpromgr) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcpromgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Redirector Service (McRedirector) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\redirsvc\redirsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Real-time Scanner (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SystemGuards (McSysmon) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
O23 - Service: MpService - Canon Inc - C:\Program Files\Canon\MultiPASS4\MPSERVIC.EXE
O23 - Service: SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
O24 - Desktop Component 0: (no name) - http://www.seriouswheels.com/pics-2006/2006-Ford-Tungsten-GT-FA-1600x1200.jpg

--
End of file - 9013 bytes


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Please download *FixWareout* from one of these mirrors:
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/files/lonny/Fixwareout.exe
http://downloads.subratam.org/Fixwareout.exe

_Note: You must have an active Internet connection when running this fix, in order to download the Brute Force Uninstaller (BFU)._

Save it to your desktop and run it. Click Next, then Install, make sure "Run fixit" is checked and click Finish.
The fix will begin; follow the prompts. If your firewall gives an alert, (because this tool will download an additional file from the internet), please don't let your firewall block it, but allow it instead.
Then you will be asked to reboot your computer; please do so. Your system may take longer than usual to load; this is normal.
Once the desktop loads please post the text that will open (report.txt) 
==================

Download Superantispyware (SAS) free home version

http://www.superantispyware.com/superantispywarefreevspro.html

Install it and double-click the icon on your desktop to run it.
·	It will ask if you want to update the program definitions, click Yes.
·	Under Configuration and Preferences, click the Preferences button.
·	Click the Scanning Control tab.
·	Under Scanner Options make sure the following are checked:
o	Close browsers before scanning
o	Scan for tracking cookies
o	Terminate memory threats before quarantining.
o	Please leave the others unchecked.
o	Click the Close button to leave the control center screen.
·	On the main screen, under Scan for Harmful Software click Scan your computer.
·	On the left check C:\Fixed Drive.
·	On the right, under Complete Scan, choose Perform Complete Scan.
·	Click Next to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
·	After the scan is complete a summary box will appear. Click OK.
·	Make sure everything in the white box has a check next to it, then click Next.
·	It will quarantine what it found and if it asks if you want to reboot, click Yes.
·	To retrieve the removal information for me please do the following:
o	After reboot, double-click the SUPERAntispyware icon on your desktop.
o	Click Preferences. Click the Statistics/Logs tab.
o	Under Scanner Logs, double-click SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log.
o	It will open in your default text editor (such as Notepad/Wordpad).
o	Please highlight everything in the notepad, then right-click and choose copy.
·	Click close and close again to exit the program.
·	Please paste that information here for me *with a new HijackThis log*.

This will take some time!!!!!!!!


----------



## Russel-II (Jul 7, 2007)

As requested:

The report.txt file:
Username "wessel" - 2007-07-07 16:06:28 [Fixwareout edited 2007/07/05]

»»»»»Prerun check
HKLM\SOFTWARE\~\Winlogon\ "System"="kduhb.exe"

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters
"nameserver"="85.255.113.115 85.255.112.12" <Value cleared.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\tcpip\parameters\interfaces\{826AEB56-9085-44C5-B061-9FD59EA6D3FD} 
"nameserver"="85.255.113.115,85.255.112.12" <Value cleared.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\tcpip\parameters\interfaces\{5853A2CE-9620-4278-B825-02253AC0EF3E}
"DhcpNameServer"="85.255.113.115,85.255.112.12" <Value cleared.

Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache.
System was rebooted successfully.

»»»»» Postrun check 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\~\Winlogon\ "system"="" 
....
....
»»»»» Misc files. 
....
»»»»» Checking for older varients.
....
»»»»» Other
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\kduhb.ren 66410 08/04/2004

»»»»» Current runs (hklm hkcu "run" Keys Only)
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"RemoteControl"="\"C:\\Program Files\\CyberLink\\PowerDVD\\PDVDServ.exe\""
"SunKistEM"="\"C:\\Program Files\\eMachines Bay Reader\\shwiconem.exe\""
"monitr32"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Canon\\MultiPASS4\\monitr32.exe\""
"fxredir"="C:\\WINDOWS\\System32\\fxredir.exe"
"MPTBox"="C:\\PROGRA~1\\Canon\\MULTIP~1\\MPTBox.exe"
"QuickTime Task"="\"C:\\Program Files\\QuickTime\\qttask.exe\" -atboottime"
"RealTray"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Real\\RealPlayer\\RealPlay.exe\" SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER"
"Logitech Hardware Abstraction Layer"="KHALMNPR.EXE"
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Java\\jre1.6.0_01\\bin\\jusched.exe\""
"SiteAdvisor"="\"C:\\Program Files\\SiteAdvisor\\6066\\SiteAdv.exe\""
"SpyHunter"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Enigma Software Group\\SpyHunter\\SpyHunter.exe\""
"iTunesHelper"="\"C:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunesHelper.exe\""
"SpySweeper"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Webroot\\Spy Sweeper\\SpySweeperUI.exe\" /startintray"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"MSMSGS"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe\" /background"
"PhotoShow Deluxe Media Manager"="C:\\PROGRA~1\\WALGRE~1\\WALGRE~1\\data\\Xtras\\mssysmgr.exe"
"swg"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Google\\GoogleToolbarNotifier\\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe\""
"ctfmon.exe"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\ctfmon.exe"
....
Hosts file was reset, If you use a custom hosts file please replace it
»»»»» End report »»»»»

The hijack file:
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 7:55:01 PM, on 7/7/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\eMachines Bay Reader\shwiconem.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\fxredir.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Canon\MULTIP~1\MPTBox.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WALGRE~1\WALGRE~1\data\Xtras\mssysmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\KHAL\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\acsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\HackerWatch\HWAPI.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcpromgr.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\redirsvc\redirsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\MultiPASS4\MPSERVIC.EXE
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\VIRUSS~1\mcvsshld.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - c:\program files\mcafee\virusscan\scriptcl.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunKistEM] "C:\Program Files\eMachines Bay Reader\shwiconem.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [monitr32] "C:\Program Files\Canon\MultiPASS4\monitr32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [fxredir] C:\WINDOWS\System32\fxredir.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPTBox] C:\PROGRA~1\Canon\MULTIP~1\MPTBox.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] "C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe" SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiteAdvisor] "C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpyHunter] "C:\Program Files\Enigma Software Group\SpyHunter\SpyHunter.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PhotoShow Deluxe Media Manager] C:\PROGRA~1\WALGRE~1\WALGRE~1\data\Xtras\mssysmgr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] "C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.emachines.com
O16 - DPF: {6A344D34-5231-452A-8A57-D064AC9B7862} (Symantec Download Manager) - https://webdl.symantec.com/activex/symdlmgr.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\acsd.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee E-mail Proxy (Emproxy) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\McAfee\EmProxy\emproxy.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee HackerWatch Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\HackerWatch\HWAPI.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Update Manager (mcmispupdmgr) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Protection Manager (mcpromgr) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcpromgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Redirector Service (McRedirector) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\redirsvc\redirsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Real-time Scanner (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SystemGuards (McSysmon) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
O23 - Service: MpService - Canon Inc - C:\Program Files\Canon\MultiPASS4\MPSERVIC.EXE
O23 - Service: SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
O24 - Desktop Component 0: (no name) - http://www.seriouswheels.com/pics-2006/2006-Ford-Tungsten-GT-FA-1600x1200.jpg

--
End of file - 8822 bytes

The virus scanner told me to reboot, which I did. I then loaded a IE and it appears that the hijacker has been removed.

What are your thoughts? Thanks in advanced for your help with this. You folks provide a great service for the user community.


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Please do the second part of my post - SAS


----------



## Russel-II (Jul 7, 2007)

Here is the superantispyware log file:

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 07/07/2007 at 05:37 PM

Application Version : 3.9.1008

Core Rules Database Version : 3266
Trace Rules Database Version: 1277

Scan type : Complete Scan
Total Scan Time : 01:17:28

Memory items scanned : 542
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 5103
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 59042
File threats detected : 29

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Documents and Settings\wessel\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\wessel\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\wessel\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\wessel\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\wessel\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\wessel\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\wessel\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\wessel\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\wessel\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\wessel\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\wessel\Cookies\[email protected][7].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\wessel\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\wessel\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\wessel\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\wessel\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\wessel\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\wessel\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\wessel\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\wessel\Cookies\[email protected][6].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\wessel\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\wessel\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\wessel\Cookies\[email protected][5].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\wessel\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\wessel\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\wessel\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt

Browser Hijacker.Favorites
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\WESSEL\FAVORITES\ONLINE SECURITY TEST.URL

Malware.SpyLocked
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{36A60E72-2A74-4D17-8231-F1C107C3453E}\RP882\A0032476.EXE

Trojan.Unknown Origin
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{36A60E72-2A74-4D17-8231-F1C107C3453E}\RP884\A0033747.ICO
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{36A60E72-2A74-4D17-8231-F1C107C3453E}\RP884\A0033748.ICO


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Clean








If you feel its is fixed mark it solved via Thread Tools above

Turn off restore points, boot, turn them back on  heres how

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001111912274039?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

This clears infected restore points and sets a new, clean one.


----------

